# Motorguide xi5 not powering up.



## MissionSix

Last trip, the trolling motor worked fine. It’s a 12 volt, 55# thrust motorguide xi5. I have voltage to the motor but even after deploying it, nothing happens. No lights, no blinking or beeping. Just nothing. Is there some sort of switch on the base that will stop it from coming on?


----------



## Tautog166

Check your breaker, near your battery.


----------



## MissionSix

I didn’t put a breaker on when I installed it. It has power all the way to the plug.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MissionSix said:


> I didn’t put a breaker on when I installed it. It has power all the way to the plug.


Probably burned it up.


----------



## MissionSix

I have a fuse in there.


----------



## Tautog166

MissionSix said:


> I have a fuse in there.


It was fine? How about the plug on the tm?


----------



## MissionSix

From what I can see so far, it’s wired strait to the plug on my boat. I put a new one on my trolling motor which fits great.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Did you charge the battery with it still connected? That's a no no.


----------



## MissionSix

Nope. I pretty much feel dumb at this moment. I puked the fuse and looked at it. It looks perfectly fine. Decided to run outside and put a new fuse in....works perfect now. I feel fairly dumb at this point.


----------



## Tautog166

MissionSix said:


> Nope. I pretty much feel dumb at this moment. I puked the fuse and looked at it. It looks perfectly fine. Decided to run outside and put a new fuse in....works perfect now. I feel fairly dumb at this point.


Better than buying a new xi5. Glad you fixed it.


----------



## Cbell

One day my trolling motor did the same thing, re did all the connections at the battery and at the plug. Still didn’t work. Spent like 2 hours doing it, decided to just try a different fuse and it worked fine. It happens.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dielectric grease the fuse connections, had to on my buddies boat.


----------



## Rookiemistake

plug probably corroded away, or you burned the board up, do you charge the battery while trolling motor is plugged in?


----------



## MissionSix

I have a 30 amp fuse in there when I need a 50 amp. Pretty simple mistake honestly. Thank you all for your help!


----------

